# spoon ring



## jme_jett (Aug 2, 2005)

handle of a spoon bent around.  i suppose it could have been a fork.


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 2, 2005)

i remember that fad in the 1970's!   alot of good forks and spoons were ruined!!


----------



## Bluebelle (Aug 3, 2005)

Interesting! Where did you find it? Any markings inside it? Tried any silver polish on it yet? 

 Back in the 70's when the spoon ring and bracelet fad was on, some of the silver companies actually produced them in their popular patterns or made them from discontinued patterns. I've got a couple lying around in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## jme_jett (Aug 4, 2005)

bluebelle,   my friend  dug it up at a dump.  it has SILVER PLATED  on the inside.  heres a pic of me wearing it and a real silver one that ive had on for at least 10 years.  i think its ugly and gawdy!  what do you think?    thanks for the info!


----------



## Bluebelle (Aug 5, 2005)

The silver plated one looks kind of art nouveau with the curvy pattern. The silver one looks kind of like a Kirk Steiff pattern from the 50's, the handles were ornate with solid rose carvings kind of like that. Gaudy? When it comes to jewelry, it's whatever floats your boat!


----------

